# [EVDL] AGM Repair



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have burnt a small hole in the side of a Deka 9A31 AGM battery.
Before I realized the hole was there I continued to drive my EV until
the suspect battery started to exhibit excessive sag. I have replaced
the battery and now I would like to try to repair the damaged one. I am
guessing that I could put some distilled water into the hole and seal it
up with epoxy putty. My question is how much distilled water? I.e. a
few drops, a teaspoon, a cup, more?

Rich

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Rich,

Hard to say. The amount that has gone from it.
The glass mat should be just wettish/damp
throughout, no free water in the cell...
If you put a little too much water back then 
do not try to pour it out as it has become acid.
During charging the cell may vent a little and
the excess water may be removed.
Note that every AGM has the capability to vent,
usually it is implemented as rubber caps over 
round piped on the top of the battery, under
a permanently sealed cover. The caps can be
lifted by excessive pressure to prevent
disaster in overcharging and overpressure cases. 


Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

Please consider the environment before printing this e-mail.
-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Rich Long
Sent: Sunday, February 15, 2009 8:46 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] AGM Repair

I have burnt a small hole in the side of a Deka 9A31 AGM battery.
Before I realized the hole was there I continued to drive my EV until
the suspect battery started to exhibit excessive sag. I have replaced
the battery and now I would like to try to repair the damaged one. I am
guessing that I could put some distilled water into the hole and seal it
up with epoxy putty. My question is how much distilled water? I.e. a
few drops, a teaspoon, a cup, more?

Rich

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 15 Feb 2009 at 10:16, Rich Long wrote:
> 
> > I have burnt a small hole in the side of a Deka 9A31 AGM battery.
> > Before I realized the hole was there I continued to drive my EV until
> ...


----------

